# Biete: "Rolle der Auferstehung" und suche jmd für "Werbt einen Freund"



## Chaoswalker (19. November 2013)

Servus zusammen!

Wie schon im Titel zu lesen, biete ich eine *"Rolle der Auferstehung"*.
Info´s unter:  https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/rolle-der-auferstehung-faq

Bin wie gesagt auch auf der suche nach jmd für *"Werbt einen Freund"*.
Info´s unter:  https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/werbt-einen-freund

Zock aufm Server Arthas (Allianz)

Bin auch zu finden unter:
E-Mail:  *Chaoswalker@gmx.de*  (Ihr könnt mir jederzeit eine Mail schreiben)

Meldet euch bei Interesse =)


----------



## Chaoswalker (25. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (26. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (27. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (30. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (2. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (5. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------



## Chaoswalker (8. Dezember 2013)

Es ist immer noch alles frei für euch


----------



## Chaoswalker (12. Dezember 2013)

irgendwer will doch ne Rolle oder geworben werden ich weiß es doch


----------



## Chaoswalker (16. Dezember 2013)

Rolle d. Auferstehung ist vergeben.
Suche jetzt nur noch jemanden zum werben.


----------



## Chaoswalker (25. Dezember 2013)

/push


----------

